# Help with smoking blue fish



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 8, 2011)

A friend of mine just brought me a "mess" of blue fish. I have eaten some delicious smoked blue fish before and would like to fix these as well. I have some ideas of how to do it but would really appreciate some experienced input. Any help?


----------



## boykjo (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh boy!!!! bluefish........ What I do is delicatley flavor those tender morsels of fish with some old bay, pepper and some salt. get yourself some wooden planks Oak, Cedar, birch, any kind will do and place onions carrots garlic mushrooms etc... on the plank and carefuly place those filets on the planks and smoke them @ 275 for about 2hrs flipping them half way through........ when they get golden brown remove the planked fish and throw away the fish and eat the planks.............

ok now really.... I would soak them in buttermilk to get the fishy taste out of them and make sure you cut out all the dark meat and smoke away. Will you be fileting them or smoking them whole?

Joe


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 8, 2011)

Joe, I almost dropped my Computer, I was Laughing so hard!  You got to really be in to OMEGA 3's to eat Bluefish...Strong Stuff!

Growing up in NJ, my Uncle would take us out Bluefishing on Party Boats...I tried it many times, prepared different ways...I have a easier time eating Anchovies.

Good Luck, Florida Bill...JJ


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 8, 2011)

If you "cure it" like salmon, IE a sugar/salt cure for 8 hours, then rinse and dry to form a pellicle, then smoke for a couple hours at 225˚ it actually is really good. I'm not sure of the exact recipe, but a friend of mine used to serve it as an hors d'ouvre with capers and horseradish on the tray, and crackers or melba toast. It's one of my all time favorites. I'll have to see if I can get his recipe.


----------



## flash (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/80477/smoked-bluefish

I do Spanish and Bluefish the same way


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 8, 2011)

I have tried Blues in just about every way, except smoking.

It is too strong all of the other ways(IMO), but I have heard from many that the only way to eat Blues is to Brine & smoke like Salmon.

I just haven't come across any Blues since I got a smoker & know how to use it.

I also tried some pieces of the big Spawning NY Salmon & some +24" Home Grown Rainbow Trout in the frying pan, and that was pretty bad too.

Seems to me some things just need to be smoked.

When I do get ahold of a couple Blues, I will try the exact same thing I do with the NY Salmon, and Tuna.

Bear


----------



## billebouy (Oct 8, 2011)

Bluefish are migratory, spawning in the South, migrating North, then migrating South to spawn again.  The bluefish you see up North are the adults, and as has been noted, the flesh is quite strong, and bit of an acquired taste.  Here in the South, where the OP is, you will find both Adults offshore, and juveniles inshore.  The smaller, younger ones are actually quite tasty.  And a blast to catch.

I've never smoked any myself, but I agree with Bearcarver, I'd follow his Salmon recipe.


----------



## moikel (Oct 8, 2011)

Called tailor down here, never eaten one but people do smoke them. How they are treated when caught plays a big part. I knew a Croatian family that had a smoking business they used to split them but leave them joined at tail & hang them in smoker so they dripped.

Guys that catch them here always bleed them straight away,then grill them over charcoal. But its always on the day they catch them.


----------



## flash (Oct 9, 2011)

Moikel said:


> Called tailor down here, never eaten one but people do smoke them. How they are treated when caught plays a big part. I knew a Croatian family that had a smoking business they used to split them but leave them joined at tail & hang them in smoker so they dripped.
> 
> Guys that catch them here always bleed them straight away,then grill them over charcoal. But its always on the day they catch them.




 I've always cut their throat to let them bleed. If smoking them, there is really no reason to cut out the blood line. We also blacken them........Blackend-Bluefish.


----------



## moikel (Oct 9, 2011)

Exactly the same fish Flash. Lot of fish I would eat before them but a lot of fun to catch of our beach's.


----------

